# cookin'



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

It's summertime in GA. Daytime temps in the nineties.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Open that sucker up. Stagger the supers and turn the cover sideways or at least prop it up w/ a stick to allow more air flow. 

How come, where you know it gets HOT, you seem to have your hive right out in the sun where there is no shade? Just curious. Maybe that's the only place you have.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! and I thought we had a lot of bees in front of our hive.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> How come, where you know it gets HOT, you seem to have your hive right out in the sun where there is no shade?


In a word....SHB!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't that three words?


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

even in filtered sun in this area the SHB will cause problems.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

3rd the SHB..mine are cooking too


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

A Friend had bees just north east of me about 30 miles Had SHB 5 years before i ever began to see any. After a few years he had dealt with them learned that if you would put a dehumidifier in his honey house it help in getting rid of most of the SHB they like the high Humidity 

I guess that part of having them in the sun helps, but if you will ventilate them (if no robbing occurs) this will reduce moisture in the hive I usually place a stick or rock or entrance reducer under the lid if migratory lids i just slide the lid back and put the rim on the top edge. This will help your bees in ripening the honey.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yep...all my new yards are in full sun. Every shady or even partially shady yard has major shb in every hive. I can sometimes crush a hundred or so on an inner cover. My sunny yards.....I may see a dozen in a hive.
The tcovers are propped up slightly for ventilation.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Velbert said:


> After a few years he had dealt with them learned that if you would put a dehumidifier in his honey house it help in getting rid of most of the SHB they like the high Humidity


I don't know if it's the humiditiy. I will tell you that I only remove as many supers as I can extract in 24 hours. Keeping bees in shb territory has required some significant changes.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

By the way Mark, it isn't a bad as it looks. The photo was taken late in the day..after the temps had dropped considerably. At the peak heat...around 2 or 3PM the beards are much smaller. My theory is that at the end of the foraging day, returning foragers just don't enter the hive, or unload then exit...hence the beards are larger....not an indication that they're having more trouble maintaining the temp inside.


----------



## nwgabeeman (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan,
I'm on the other side of GA and mine are the same, with the lid propped open and in late afternoon shade. I agree with you about the foragers but I only have a few SHB. Not to worry tho, cool weather is just around the corner, about Thanksgiving.


David


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm lookin' forward to that cooler weather....and so are the girls.


----------

